#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Зелёная Тара. Идентификация Мудры.

## Мурат

Во всех источниках, которые мне удалось прочесть, написано "левая рука сложена у груди в жесте защиты (абхая-мудра)".
Странно, но на всех изображениях Зелёной Тары левая рука в жесте Притхви-Мудра (безымянный палец соединён с большим):

Абхая- мудра такая: 

Или такая вот:

Какая-то тут путаница.. Кто может прояснить данную ситуацию?

----------

Гошка (28.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во всех источниках, которые мне удалось прочесть, написано "левая рука сложена у груди в жесте защиты (абхая-мудра)".
> Странно, но на всех изображениях Зелёной Тары левая рука в жесте Притхви-Мудра (безымянный палец соединён с большим):


Левая рука Арья Тары в жесте  дарования Прибежища\Убежища\Помощи\Защиты для других. 

Поэтому неудивительно, что используется символ Земли.

----------

Гошка (28.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Или такая вот:


Витарка-мудра.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2015), Гошка (28.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Абхая- мудра такая:


Абхая - Бесстрашие.

----------


## Olle

> Как молиться Таре? 
> Самая важная часть молитвы Арья Таре – это когда вы просите: «Сделай меня тобой». В основном, вот что вы произносите: «Сделай меня тобой. Сделай меня тобой. Сделай меня и тебя неразделимыми. Сделай меня тобой. Сделай меня тобой». Понимаете? Эта та молитва, которую вам необходимо будет выполнять. 
> 
> Но, так как вы все еще это жалкое, плаксивое, двойственное существо, которое все еще хочет смотреть снизу вверх на 21 Тару на троне, и вы все еще остаетесь этим жалким, бесполезным подобием такой странной личности, которая не очень хорошо пахнет, которая вообще не очень хороша собой, тогда вы выполняете другие молитвы. Тогда мы молимся так: «Пожалуйста, думай обо мне, как мать думает о своем единственном ребенке». Еще одно отличное обстоятельство насчет Арья Тары ныне заключается в том, что Арья Тара приходит в женском облике. Женщина открыта, восприимчива, прощающая. Тара всегда вроде как все понимает, у нее эта материнская, сестринская энергия что ли. И это то, из чего мы хотим извлечь пользу. Так что мы говорим: «Да, пожалуйста, посмотри на меня как на своего единственного ребенка». Вам нужно делать это. И я действительно делаю это чаще, чем предыдущую молитву, о которой я вам рассказывал. И не только сейчас, начиная с этого момента и до просветления, смотри на меня. Охраняй меня, лелей меня, веди меня, воспитывай меня, защищай меня. Ущипни меня. Не в каком-то извращенном смысле, о котором, я знаю, некоторые из вас подумали. Посмотри на меня, как будто я твой единственный ребенок и исполни мои желания.
> 
> Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче лекция "Принцип божества и эра Тары " 
> Институт Дир Парк, Бир, Индия 2 апреля 2017


https://m.vk.com/wall-129994037_228

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Учение Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче "Принцип божества и эра Тары"
> 
> Вы называете себя чем-то еще, хотя на самом деле вы божество. Вот почему нам нужно что-то с этим сделать. Что нам нужно делать? Нам необходимо действительно приблизиться к этому божеству себя. На тибетском мы называем это ньенпа. Ньен значит приближение. Но прежде чем мы приблизимся к этому божеству, вам надо его как бы немного полюбить. Вы должны затосковать по нему. Вы должны волноваться. Чувство — важно. 
> 
> Вы можете использовать все свои чувства, действия и реакции: то, как вы двигаетесь, то, как вы глотаете, то, как вы жуете, то, как вы, – я не знаю что еще – в качестве удобрения. Они воняют, они ошибочны, они омрачены, но вы можете их использовать. Это все, что у вас есть, так что используйте их. Для чего? Чтобы приблизиться к этому божеству. А чтобы приблизиться к этому божеству, как я сказал, нужно это божество полюбить.


Продолжение здесь: http://bit.ly/2I9YC9g
https://gomdeua.org/ru/принцип-божества-и-эра-тары/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2019), Ури (03.01.2022)

----------

